# What TV series has the best soundtrack?



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Chuck really has a great soundtrack (and it's a fun show). I've been going back through the music listings for the episodes, and there is some fabulous music in those shows. I'm devising an awesome writing soundtrack from that show. 

Any other shows that should be mined for music of the dreamy, inspirational, creative, etc slant?


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Supernatural has the best music on any show, ever.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Weeds and Psyche always have fun songs.  Haven has excellent music too... they even have their own band just for the show.  There's another I remember liking a lot but I can't recall it at all.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Glee!  

2nd best is Grey's Anatomy


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Hawaii Five-O. It was a great song in 1968, and it's still great today.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Glee!


GLEE...


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

The best music I ever heard on TV was from Homicide:  Life on the Streets.  That was also my favority tv show of all time.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't know about which played the best selection of music, but for me, the hands-down best TV theme song was from Peter Gunn.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Scrubs.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I don't know about which played the best selection of music, but for me, the hands-down best TV theme song was from Peter Gunn.


Wow, I haven't thought of that song in forever. We played it in my high school jazz band.

I know it's not a t.v. soundtrack, but I can't hear or see the word "soundtrack" without thinking of the Crow soundtrack.


----------



## JPStarr (Dec 11, 2010)

The music from Battlestar Galactica was brilliant. I created a Pandora station with that as a seed, too, and keep discovering new music that way.


----------



## Ionascu (Dec 30, 2010)

for me the best soundtack froma series you can find in weed and grey's anatomy


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

House usually has some pretty good songs and I like Chuck too.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

JPStarr said:


> The music from Battlestar Galactica was brilliant. I created a Pandora station with that as a seed, too, and keep discovering new music that way.


That was going to be my vote. Bear McCreary's version of _All Along The Watchtower_ is amazing.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Buffy.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

The A-TEAM!!! ... or maybe the guns helped. Not sure.


----------



## Scott Neumyer (Dec 8, 2010)

Michael Giacchino's scores from LOST are fantastic and great to write to. DEXTER is also quite good.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Roswell and X-Files both had great soundtrack albums.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Torchwood.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

The show that I downloaded the most songs off iTunes is LIFE, but it isn't on anymore.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Clearly it's Glee!

Dr Who has some great music (although I just watched Dr Who at the Proms so I may be influenced by that).

But really some of the best use of music in TV shows is where you don't really notice it.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Friday Night Lights has a great soundtrack. I've found songs and bands I'd never heard of, that I'm now a fan of. 

I don't watch much Grey's Anatomy anymore, but when I did, I thought the music was great.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm with Drenee--Scrubs had awesome music that always complemented the episodes perfectly. We've bought several seasons' worth of soundtracks. 

Smallville used to have pretty good music as well.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Supernatural!


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Deadliest Catch


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Toss up between Being Human (BBC vers.), and Supernatural. For most innovative, Battlestar Galactica (the reboot). No way you can beat that stuff.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love Glee and Grey's Anatomy's soundtracks.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Crossing Jordan and CSI Miami


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

I think Mad Men has excellent music. I even want to look for its soundtrack to buy. 

Another show with great music is the latest version of Doctor Who from the BBC. Really good composition for that show. On one of my DVDs there's a special feature all about the music and the composer.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I second Chuck, Smallville, Scrubs and BSG


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Christopher Bunn said:


> Chuck really has a great soundtrack (and it's a fun show). I've been going back through the music listings for the episodes, and there is some fabulous music in those shows. I'm devising an awesome writing soundtrack from that show.
> 
> Any other shows that should be mined for music of the dreamy, inspirational, creative, etc slant?


No question on this one: GLEE!


----------

